# Long Cross Manor - Surrey - January 2018



## Gromr (Jan 21, 2018)

Not to be confused with the film set of Call the Midwife, although its in the same area, this nice house made for a nice easy mooch. 


*History*

Not much history. Apparently it was meant to be demolished in 2010 but planning permission was denied, so was left empty. Shame really as it looks like it was quite a nice house once. 


*The Explore*

A very easy and relaxed explore. It's strange how close it is to the golf course, so much so that the back garden is basically part of the golf course green. The brick walls inside made for some nice quite nice features.

I'd quite happily live in a house like this if I could afford to do it up.


*Photos*


----------



## titimo82 (Jan 21, 2018)

nice set of pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Jan 21, 2018)

Pretty decent looking pad in its time. Good set mate.


----------

